# I want to die



## MarX

Indonesian:
*Aku mau mati.*

German:
*Ich will sterben.*


Thank you for your responses!!

Salam,


MarX


----------



## Hal1fax

This is quite depressing=P

Polish: Chcę umierać


----------



## Benvindo

Portuguese: "Quero morrer!"
BV


----------



## Primal

Why would you want to say this?

In French I would say: Je veux mourir.
Prymal


----------



## HistofEng

Haitian Creole:


*Mwen vle mouri*


----------



## guymelef

Yeah, why would you wanna say this?

Anyway, in Filipino: Gusto ko ng mamatay.


----------



## Kael

Latin: Morere Volo


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish: "Ölmek istiyorum"


----------



## jana.bo99

Hello Marx, 

Me too!

Slovenian:  Želim si umreti!

Croatian:    Želim da umrem!


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish: *Haluan kuolla.
*Swedish: *Jag vill dö.*


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

Ehi MarX, why so many depressing sentences?

Are you in a bad period?

Even if you are far we could help you.


----------



## SunDraw

In Italian:
- voglio morire;
- vorrei esser morto (I wish I were dead - literary);
- io mi sento di morire (I feel I can die - literary).

Sappho wrote (Ancient Greek):
- tethnaken d'adolos thelo (honestly, I wish I were dead)
and I allow her, because she was talking about love.

Such a strange being, the man, whose living can contemplate death.
___
_(Please forgive & correct my English, thank you)_


----------



## MarX

Lavinia.dNP said:


> Ehi MarX, why so many depressing sentences?
> 
> Are you in a bad period?
> 
> Even if you are far we could help you.


Yes.
But this is not the place for chatting.  I'll try to get help.


In Spanish:
*Quiero morir*


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Aš noriu mirti.


----------



## echo chamber

Why does it matter why MarX wants to know the translation of _I want to die_?! Maybe he/she is just curious. Besides, it`s not our business, is it? 

*In Macedonian*:
Sakam da umram.


----------



## Πανδώρα

In Greek it goes like this : Θέλω να πεθάνω...


----------



## HUMBERT0

In Spanish:
Quiero morirme.


----------



## Josh_

Arabic:

أريد الموت
uriidu 'l-mawt.


----------



## Abbassupreme

Ugh . . . I'm ashamed how this is so easy for me to translate in comparison to more happily-themed things.  In Persian:

(Man) mixâm bemiram.


----------



## Lingvisten

Danish:

jeg vil (gerne) dø


----------



## deine

Hello, 

There are some differences between _quiero morir_ and _quiero morirme_??


----------



## SunDraw

Kael said:


> Latin: Morere Volo


Maybe "volo mori", isn't it?
Other suggestions:
"quaero mori"
"mortuus esse voluntas mea"


----------



## echo chamber

deine said:


> Hello,
> 
> There are some differences between _quiero morir_ and _quiero morirme_??


 
Here you will find the answer:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=39806

Greetings


----------



## Abbassupreme

Abbassupreme said:


> Ugh . . . I'm ashamed how this is so easy for me to translate in comparison to more happily-themed things.  In Persian:
> 
> (Man) mixâm bemiram.



I forgot one thing:  one could also tack on another word to the beginning of the sentence: "Delam" or "Dele man".

Del=Heart, stomach, gut

Delam mixâd bemiram.= My heart wants me to die.

Dele man mixad bemiram= This heart of mine wants me to die.

The first one of these two is favorable, by far.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Kael said:


> Latin: Mor*i *Volo


 
Sorry, "morior, mori, mortuus sum" is a deponent verb


----------



## noncasper

Vietnamese:Toi muon chet!


----------



## Nizo

*Esperanto*:  _Mi volas morti_.  But here's how you say, "I want to live!"  _*Mi volas vivi!*_


----------



## Lovely Korean

Hi, Marx! 
Well, Do not die!!! Oh, I know that you are joking or want to know it for fun or whatever.... Here some.

Korean:나 죽고 싶다 or 나 죽고 싶어 or 나 죽을래 or 난 죽길 원해 

(pronunciation: na juk go sip da or na juk go sip eo or na juk eul le or nan juk gil won 
he.)

Chinese:我 要 死 了 (pro:wo yao si le  (wo ya o seu leo. (3sheng, 4sheng, 3sheng, qing sheng.)


----------



## elroy

Josh_ said:


> Arabic:
> 
> أريد الموت
> uriidu 'l-mawt.


 While that is grammatically correct, it does not sound idiomatic. Perhaps it's because the expression is so personal, or because the word موت is used to mean "death" (such that your sentence sounds like "I want death"), but the common way to say "I want to die" is أريد أن أموت (_uriidu an amuuta_).

The مصدر should be used sparingly to translate the English infinitive. Often the أن form is far more suitable.


----------



## Indar

Basque language:

*Hil nahi dut.*


----------



## vianie

Slovak: chcem zomrieť



Hal1fax said:


> This is quite depressing=P
> 
> Polish: Chcę umierać



In my eyes, the Polish version has ambition to be somewhat more depressing. 

Slovak _chcem umierať_ means I want to die more times / I want to be dying.


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: Искам да умра.


----------



## Saluton

Still no reply in Russian? How strange.
Я хочу умереть. (ya khoch*u* umer*e*t)
Ukrainian: Я хочу померти. (ya kh*o*chu pom*e*rty)
The word я (I) can be omitted in both languages.


----------



## apmoy70

SunDraw said:


> Sappho wrote (Ancient Greek):
> - tethnaken d'adolos thelo (honestly, I wish I were dead)
> and I allow her, because she was talking about love.


Sappho's language is archaic, poetic and a dialect spoken by a few thousand speakers in eastern Aegean (Aeolic). In Attic Greek (as well as in Koine) _I want to die_ would have been «ἀποθανεῖν θέλω» (ăpŏtʰā'nein 'tʰĕlō) or «θέλω ἀποθανεῖν» (in modern pronunciation-->apoθa'nin 'θelo/'θelo apoθa'nin)


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *chci umřít* or *chci zemřít*


----------



## francisgranada

Hungarian:

_*Meg akarok halni.*_

_halni - to die_
_akarok - I want_
_meg - intranslatable (non existent in English - it renders the action accomplished)_


----------



## Favara

Catalan
_Vull morir._ "I want to die"<-- This could also mean "I want to kill", at least in some dialects.
_Vull caure mort. _"I want to _fall dead_".


----------



## Tamar

In hebrew: אני רוצה למות   [ani rotse/rotsa lamut] - rotse is for men, rotsa - women.

And someone told a few days ago: בא לי למות  [ba li lamut] - which is more "I feel like dying". Both men and women would say that.


----------



## nooij

Although I hope you don't actually *need* the phrase, in Dutch it's "Ik wil sterven". (Very similar to the German one, indeed).


----------



## OneStroke

Cantonese
我好想死 (I really want to die.)


----------



## mataripis

majority want to live!  i give this translation not mentioning who want to die. just one word . "Ma-u-tas".(southern Tagalog). this negative expression is telling us that someone is depressed.  hey find the solution to the problem and dont let yourself die.  try this ethnic word "Maedupok a ugnay" ( let me prevail/live always).  Good day/magandang araw/ masampata abeabe!


----------



## 涼宮

You just use 1 word in Japanese as the verb has a special conjugation for saying ''to want''. 

死にたい _shinitai_


----------

